# Fan-Project-Advantures: Zak2, Baphomets Fluch 2.5...

## ChrisJumper

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nur mal anmerken das Mitte-Ende April eine Fanprojekt fertig gestellt wurde. Und obwohl ich im Mail-Verteiler von Baphomtes Fluch 2.5 war, hab ich davon nichts mitbekommen. Auch meine RSS-Feeds haben das krachen wohl nicht gehört. Vielleicht kam auf heise ja eine Meldung die dann aber auch in deren Rauschen untergegangen ist.

So hab ich nicht nur eine Release-Party in Köln (autsch, ja gleich um die Ecke!!!) verpasst sondern auch das Release des Spiels an sich. Und weil mir dieses tolle Adventure bisher verborgen geblieben ist, dachte ich mir hier mal schnell den Link zu Seite zu Posten.

zak2.org - Zak McKracken: Between Time and Space

Zur Zeit bin ich die 1,9 GB (!!) noch am runterladen. Doch in diversen deutschen Foren zum Spiel wurde mir schon versichert es läuft unter Wine.

Desweiteren wird dieses Jahr Baphomets Fluch 2.5 released.

 *Quote:*   

> Baphomets Fluch 2.5 erscheint am 21. August 2008.

 

Wohingegen INDIANA JONES and the FOUNTAIN OF YOUTH wohl noch länger auf sich warten lässt.

Aber alle die mit der Scumm-VM die alten Klassiker noch einmal wiederaufleben lassen.. wird diese Nachricht bestimmt freuen.

Edit: Auf Wunsch von scurrell noch ein Verweis auf descent2 Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob und wie da die Vollversion nötig ist. Die Seite schaut mir mehr aus wie eine Modifikation, mit etwas verbesserter Grafik.

Mfg ChrisLast edited by ChrisJumper on Tue Jun 23, 2015 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

Läuft es bei Dir?

Bei mir ist es nach dem Intro abgestürzt...

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit nv läuft es, ruckelt aber wie die Sau.

Mit nvidia geht gar nix.

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

Dass es Windows-Only ist, wertet das ganze natürlich deftig ab. Läuft hier nicht ordentlich, Texturen fehlen etc.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nun ja...

ich hab es bisher nur unter Windows getestet weil es doch recht viel Speicher braucht und ich unter Linux zu faul (morgens um 5 Uhr) war den Platz frei zu räumen (1. Versuch). Als ich dann was gefunden hab.. (2. Versuch) war die Partion "noexec" :/  Beim dritten Versuch kam die selbe Fehlermeldung.. obwohl "noexec" nicht in der Fstab-Stand aber auto oder sowas.. - Dann hatte ich keine Luste mehr. Folge: Mit Cedega als auch ein mal mit Wine einen Error 21, von wegen das zak2.exe nicht ausgeführt werden konnte.

Dann hab ich das heute früh verworfen und es erstmals auf meiner Windows-Partiton installiert. Nachdem ich mir dann den vier-Seiten Thread angeschaut hab. Und die dort schon angesprochenen Textur-Probleme mit Nvidia-Opengl. Hatte ich spontan keine Lust mehr mich darum zu kümmern.

Zumal ich wegen einem anderen Spiel grade die 173.08-Nvidia-Treiber installiert hab. Und jetzt beim Downgrade des Treibers Probleme bekomme hab und auch "wieder" den Kernel wechseln müsste. Bin grade erst auf 2.6.25 umgestiegen. Weil zwischenversionen von Nvidia bei mir zahlreiche Probleme verursachten (nein nicht bei Linux direkt sondern bei wine und auch nur weil ich eine "ungünstige/billig Graka hab"). Wie gesagt, daher hab ich mir das erstmal unter Windows angetan.

Es ist wirklich schade das das Spiel (noch) für "M$ only" Konzipiert ist. Allerdings finde ich das toll das in dem Forum scheinbar Gentoo-Benutzer rege vertreten sind: Ptomaine, kiowas und Hallerich haben die Grafikprobleme wohl in den Griff bekommen, indem sie mit eselect vorübergehend auf die X11-OpenGL-Treiber wechselten.

 *Ptomaine wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt: Mit dem xorg-x11-OpenGL-Treiber gehts, mit nVidia nicht. Das muss irgendeine Renderingoption sein, die das Spiel nicht mag, sie vom Software-Renderer nicht unterstützt wird...

 

Doch leider muss man noch ein wenig frickeln um den Video-Codec in Wine zu integrieren und um dann auch noch Ton zu haben. Wäre doch toll wenn jemand es schafft aus Wine+Codec+Zack2 ein dickes Linux-Binary zu bauen mit dem das Spiel "vom Desktop" läuft?

Das Spiel ist wunderbar! Es macht mir sogar noch mehr spaß wie Ank und ist bis jetzt ein würdiger Nachfolger. Das es noch nicht "native" unter Linux läuft ist wirklich schade, auch hab ich noch nicht herrausgefunden ob das Spiel unter der GPL steht. Doch es scheint als sei es ein Liebevolles Hoppy-Projekt, welches auch ein bisschen Werbung für die Game-Engine machen soll, welche dann aber auch Lizensierungspflichtig ist. Will man die Spiele damit vermarkten. Aber alles in allem nichts "Böses".. zumal nur 20 Euro für eine Vollwersion der Game-Editor-Engine verlangt werden. Aber sofern ich mich erinnere sind doch die "Scumm-GameEngine-Editoren" auch keine "gpl"-Software oder? Schade jedenfalls das es nicht direkt mit der Scumm-VM läuft.

Ich hab grad nicht soviel Zeit. Vielleicht begeb ich mich am Wochende nochmal auf die Suche...

Grüße Chris

Mensch geht mir unter Windows grad das strg + c, strg +v auf die nerven, ich bin doch die mausrad-taste gewöhnt ;)

----------

## firefly

für zak2 wird an einer Linux Version gearbeitet. Es läuft ohne Grafik Probleme mit cedega aber es läßt sich nicht speichern, mit wine ist das speichern möglich, aber die Grafik ist dann "schrott"

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *firefly wrote:*   

> für zak2 wird an einer Linux Version gearbeitet. Es läuft ohne Grafik Probleme mit cedega aber es läßt sich nicht speichern, mit wine ist das speichern möglich, aber die Grafik ist dann "schrott"

 

ist denn schon bekannt wann die native linux version erscheinen soll? ich hab gestern mal etwas rumgesucht bezüglich zak2 und linux aber nichts gefunden, außer ein paar foren einträge wo sich die user mehr oder weniger erfolgreich mit wine/cedega aushelfen.

habs mir auf jedenfall mal runtergeladen und werde zur not windoof dafür booten müssen wenn es denn sein muss...     :Sad: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

wer hätte es noch für möglich gehalten...

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/22354/zak-mckracken-between-time-and-space-fuer-linux-erschienen.html

und hier der download für 2.6GB:

http://www.mckracken.net/

----------

## Finswimmer

Schade, bei mir crasht es, sobald ich im Spiel auf die Spielstände gehe:

```
1:08:45.555:ShaderSetOptions: An option has not the format string=integer

21:08:45.555:ShaderSetOptions: An option has not the format string=integer

21:08:45.617:loading image 'Kulissen\00_B_Savescreen\NEU\Menuvorlage_ohne-positionierung.png#s#-01#04531#'

21:08:45.617:Loading file 'Kulissen\00_B_Savescreen\NEU\Menuvorlage_ohne-positionierung.png#s#-01#04531#' from composed file 'rooms.vs'.

./start: Zeile 47: 25425 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $BIN $@

It looks like the player crashed! If you need support, please include the

contents of the log file in your problem report.

```

In der erwähnten Datei habe ich nichts sinnvolles gefunden.

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Schade, bei mir crasht es, sobald ich im Spiel auf die Spielstände gehe:
> 
> ```
> 1:08:45.555:ShaderSetOptions: An option has not the format string=integer
> 
> ...

 

Nichtmal in der readme steht was darüber drinn aber auf deren seite.

 *http://www.mckracken.net/ wrote:*   

> Please have a look to the readme file. If you have troubles with savegames in the Linux version please try that: Just manually create "Savegames" under "~/.local/share/Zak2/Zak McKracken", and the game should work.

 

Einfach das Verzeichniss "Savegames" anlegen und der crash ist weg. Die haben da irgendwie misst gebaut, wenn das spiel versucht auf das verzeichniss zuzugreifen es aber nicht existiert.

Scheinbar haben die da nen check vergessen....

----------

## Finswimmer

Ok. Ich gebe zu, ich war zu faul zum suchen.

Vielen vielen Dank!

Nun geht es!!  :Smile: 

(Warum man da nicht nachträglich ein Bugfix-Release rausgibt...)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei Pro-Linux wurde drüber berichtet. Da hab es auch den Hinweis zum Speichern. Als ich es runtergeladen habe, stand der Hinweis schon dabei. Läuft auf meiner Gurke flüssig. Also wenn das ruckelt, dann stimmt etwas mit der Konfiguration nicht.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei Pro-Linux wurde drüber berichtet. Da hab es auch den Hinweis zum Speichern. Als ich es runtergeladen habe, stand der Hinweis schon dabei. Läuft auf meiner Gurke flüssig. Also wenn das ruckelt, dann stimmt etwas mit der Konfiguration nicht.

 

Öhm wer redet hier von ruckeln?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Lies mal Beitrag Nr. 3 von Finswimmer.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Der ist von 2008.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sorry, ich habe nur auf das Datum geachtet, nicht auf das Jahr...

----------

## Finswimmer

Der Beitrag ist schon so alt, dass ich nicht mehr wusste, dass ich das geschrieben hatte  :Wink: 

----------

## scurrell

```
mkdir ~/.local/share/Zak2/Zak McKracken/Savegames

mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/home/sabba/.local/share/Zak2/Zak’: No such file or directory

mkdir: cannot create directory ‘McKracken/Savegames’: No such file or directory

```

Selbst, wenn der Ordner existiert (mit save001.dat, save002.dat) -> Absturz

Das Leerzeichen im Ordnernamen gefaellt meiner bash ueberhaupt nicht.

Komischerweise funktioniert das mit dem message.log 

Da wird der Ordner korrekt erstellt.

----------

## firefly

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mkdir ~/.local/share/Zak2/Zak McKracken/Savegames
> 
> ...

 

setz mal das ganez in "" dann klappt es  :Wink:  denn whitespace wie das leerzeichen werden in den shells (wie die bash) automatisch als trennzeichen interpretiert und das zu verhindern muss man entweder das whitespace zeichen escapen (statt ' ' scheibt man dann '\ ' nur ohne dei '') oder packt den gesammten string in "" oder ''

----------

## scurrell

```
sabba@mcdoogle ~ $ mkdir "~/.local/share/Zak2/Zak McKracken/Savegames"

mkdir: cannot create directory ‘~/.local/share/Zak2/Zak McKracken/Savegames’: No such file or directory
```

Mhhmm

```
sabba@mcdoogle ~ $ mkdir ~/.local/share/Zak2/"Zak McKracken"/Savegames

mkdir: cannot create directory ‘~/.local/share/Zak2/Zak McKracken/Savegames’: No such file or directory
```

----------

## Max Steel

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> sabba@mcdoogle ~ $ mkdir "~/.local/share/Zak2/Zak McKracken/Savegames"
> 
> ...

 

Wenn "Zak McKracken" nicht existiert musst du den vorher noch erzeugen  :Wink:  also am einfachsten -p anhängen. (mkdir -p ~/.local/share/Zak2/"Zak McKracken"/Savegames)

----------

## scurrell

Das wars. Jetzt geht es.

Vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe.

----------

## scurrell

Edit: Zak spielt sich richtig gut.

----------

## scurrell

Hint:Zak2: Was ist Audrey ?

doublehint: Audrey is not the plant.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7SkrYF8lCU

Full screen waer toll.Die Features sind aber bei Linux leider noch nicht verfuegbar. Hab ich den falschen Browser ?

Voll: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtojK80aDi0

----------

## musv

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Full screen waer toll.Die Features sind aber bei Linux leider noch nicht verfuegbar. Hab ich den falschen Browser ?

 

Ich hab jetzt die Youtube-Links nicht angeklickt. Bin auf Arbeit. 

Was hat Zak2 mit dem Browser zu tun? Bei mir funktioniert Zak2 nur im Vollbild. Wie bekommst du den Fenstermodus hin?

----------

## scurrell

Jetzt hoffe ich doch mal, daß ich hier an der richtigen Stelle eingeschlagen bin.

Als ich mich vor Jahren entschloss mal LINUX ausyuprobieren, wusste ich doch doch noch nicht, wohin es mich treibt.

Mene Hausärtztin diagnostiziert bei mir F49.9G, F 48.1G und F29.G: Wie bekomme ich Zugrif auf den Pid-Code ? 

Und bitte entschuldigt. Dafür kann ich doch kein Thema aufmachen.  :Twisted Evil: 

Und wenn ja, wie doch.

Erm,Chris: Kansste auch Descent2 mit in deine 1.  Post stellen ? Its Linux-free  :Smile: 

Fliegt sich zwar mit Taste echt <piep> aber native  linux-game

@musv: Daß bezog sich auf den Browser, nicht auf Zak.

----------

## ChrisJumper

scurrell, du kannst nach den Nummern einfach googlen. Aber ich würde es nicht empfehlen. Zum einen sind es medizinische Begriffe, die sind manch mal ohne Medizinstudium oder noch umfangreicherer Recherche eh böhmische Dörfer die Raum für Spekulationen lassen. Meistens will man das nicht wissen oder wenn man es weiß verändert es die Lage nicht.

Den Film schreibe ich mal auf die Liste, immerhin ist der an mir vorbei gegangen. Über Linux und Spiele zu schreiben lohnt sich fast nicht mehr, weil auch dank Steam so viele interessante Titel da draußen sind. Als auch jede menge Indies bei denen sich DRM Frei direkt auch eine Linux-Version erstellen lässt.

Ende des Jahre werde ich mir vielleicht ein neues System mit Gentoo als Steambox gönnen.

----------

## scurrell

Steam ist ein Atari-Emulator.   :Shocked: 

Gibt ja auch noch WinUAE (für Amiga), aber der will eine echte Partion auf deinem PC haben. Ob's den auch für Linux gibt, weis ich nicht

(Hängt nur so im Hinterkopf)

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Als auch jede menge Indies bei denen sich DRM Frei direkt auch eine Linux-Version erstellen lässt..

 

[film an] Feed me Seymore, feed me all night long [/aus]

Aber es geht doch nicht um die Menge. Es sind doch die Zak's da draußen, die es sich lohnt zu spielen.

Descent2 ist Zak-Level

Mal sehen ob Baphomets Fluch und INDIANA JONES and the FOUNTAIN OF YOUTH da auch rankommen.

----------

